# Automatic blast gates



## ljtoolman (Apr 11, 2011)

Some time ago , I ran accrossed a video by a gentleman that had fabricated pneumatic blast gates. They had special arms that were activated when the machine`s switch was turned on. 
I can`t seem to locate this video again. I know it had a link on this website. Can anyone help me ?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This is a link to another location that might give you some info.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

If it's the ones I've seen, it's Alan Schaffter. He has an amazing shop. Won an award as best workshop from one of the magazines. I'd kill to have his automatic blast gate system.

Try this link:

Automatic blast gates


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

That is sweet.

I just wish I had a shop big enough to warrant automatic blast gates and DC remote switch, etc. As it is, my gates are inches away from the wall switch that turns the DC on.


----------

